# Area 3 members



## hunterridgefarm (Mar 15, 2010)

what do you think about having a sale and a show here in sc

we are thinking about getting one up and going. we need your in put in this matter. please let your voice be heard.

this will be a reg. sale and also a mini show with shetlands and moderns classic

we would like to see what you all have to add to this .


----------



## uwharrie (Mar 15, 2010)

where in SC?


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Mar 15, 2010)

Columbia or Camden


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Mar 23, 2010)

Who would hold it?

Who would judge it?

Who would steward it?


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Mar 24, 2010)

Crabtree Farm said:


> Who would hold it?Who would judge it?
> 
> Who would steward it?



We are looking to see who would all attend. why would it matter who would hold it or who

would judge it or steward it

we will keep everyone posted on it.

the question is would you attend


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

hunterridgefarm said:


> Crabtree Farm said:
> 
> 
> > Who would hold it?Who would judge it?
> ...



NOPE


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Apr 19, 2010)

we will be talking this weekend about the show. and i will keep the area 3 members posted.

have have already got some feed back from a lot of people that is ready to show in sc

which is great thing and they are not all from our area


----------

